# barracuda angeln am mittelmeer aber wie



## Fabi_ (12. September 2009)

hallo boardies|wavey:
ich will nächstes jahr mal im urlaub (mittelmeer, südfrankreich) angeln. am liebsten würde ich aber einen barracuda fangen:k. hab da ber keine ahnung über montagen oda so;+;+ würde mich freuen über infos

mfg fabi_


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (13. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

Ich hatte zwar noch nie geangelt egal welche form aber ne idee, sieh dir einfach jeden Tag die vielen verschiedenen Angelsendungen an vorvorgestern kamen 5 stunden Lang Angelberichte.
Das ganze kommt so gut wie jeden Tag auf DMAX (mein lieblingssender)^^
Lg Chris


----------



## Fabi_ (13. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

ich hab aba kein DMAX:c:c:c


----------



## catchthedorada (13. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

wir fischen Baracuda hier an der Agäischenküste mit Wobbler.Also STRIKE PRO oder Yazuri Wobbler 13 cm wäre ok.Blau Farbe mit streifen sind beliebte.Von der Küste habe ich noch nicht aber mit einem  Boat kannst du diese Fische  ca von 13 bis 20 meter tiefen rausholen..Du solltet mindestens 35mm monofile am Tag und am Abend 50-60 mm monofile benützen da Sie am Abend noch häufiger angreifen.


----------



## Der Svensenmann (13. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

Nabend,
find ich ja großartig das man im Mittelmeer gezielt Baracuda abgreifen kann!!!
Nehmt ihr schlanke Wobbler, sollten sie flanken?
Mit 13 - 20m Tiefe meinst du da damit Tiefe bis zum Grund oder halten sie sich dort auf unabhängig von der Wassertiefe?
Tight Lines 
Sven


----------



## Fabi_ (14. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

hi danke erstmal
wo kriegt man diese wobbler her?
un angelst du einfach mal mit grundblei un köfi?


----------



## Fabi_ (14. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

un wie wiet fahrt ihr mitem boot raus?

mfg fabi_


----------



## catchthedorada (14. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

servus leute erstens 13-15oder 20 meter tiefen sind bis zum grund also die tiefe des meers wo die am am meisten den wobbler greifen.man braucht kein blei.einfach den schnur mit wobbler zusammenbinden und los ins meer.ich weiss nicht wie ich foto ins forum schicken kann.deswegen jetzt leider kann ich nicht foto hochladen aber finde ich bald hoffentlich und zeige ich auch welche wobbler.bis dann


----------



## catchthedorada (14. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

hier ist die welche wobblern.Die sind eigentlich gut für barracuda und orkinos.
1-http://www.avmarketi.com/asp/show_stock.asp?product=12-Princess-13(balu farbe)
2-http://www.avmarketi.com/asp/show_stock.asp?product=3-YOCM110F(dort bei der abbildung unten c24 blue tiger)
hoffentlich haben wir uns verstanden.


----------



## Fabi_ (15. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

aber des sch ne ausländische seite.
wie bestellt ihr da oder könnt ihr diese sprache?


----------



## Der Svensenmann (16. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

Hey,
danke für die Info. Hoffentlich kann ich nächstes Jahr einen Barracuda Trip mit einplanen.
MfG Sven


----------



## Der Svensenmann (16. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

Nu guck, da haste auch was auf deutsch http://deluxe-fishing.de/yozuri-duel-yozuri-crystal-minnow-c-7_341_611.html


----------



## Fabi_ (16. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

gut danke


----------



## catchthedorada (17. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

servus leute.ich wollte nur damit zeigen welche wobbler du beim angeln benützen kannst.das ist eine türkische web-seite aber nachdem du die wobbler siehst,glaube ich dass es nicht mehr problem wäre,solche hier auch in europa zu finden weil die marken weltweit brühmt sind.also viel spass damit


----------



## Fabi_ (17. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

ok danke
un wie weit fährst du mim boot raus?


----------



## Der Svensenmann (18. September 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

Ups,
ein paar Fragen hab ich doch noch...

1. Wie schnell schleppt ihr die Wobbler?

2. Welches Gerät benutzt ihr?

3. Kannst du uns einen Ort nennen wo es sich zu fischen lohnt?

4. Zu welcher Jahreszeit ist es am besten?

Danke im voraus
Tight Lines 
Sven


----------



## danny.circle (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

wieso angelt ihr abends mit dickerer schur?


----------



## Fabi_ (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

kann ich dir sagen;-D : wel tagsüber beißen fast nur barracudas. dna bruacht man nicht so dicke schnur. abends werden auch schwerere fische wie rochen und conger gefangen die einiges schwerer sin als barracudas. deshalb die dickerern schnüre.


----------



## BEMI (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

Hi,
ich fische auch oft im Mittelmeer.Die Wobbler führe ich gerne so mittelschnell aber auch twitchen bringts. Ich nehme meistens 5-7cm lange Wobbler Twitchbaits oder Küstenwobbler. Als gerät nehme ich eine Rute mit Wurfgewicht bis 65g. Am vielversprechensten sind Felsküsten oder Seetangfelder. Über die Jahreszeit kann ich leider keine Auskunft geben. Aber ich bin oft im Sommer am Mittelmeer.


Gruß BEMI|wavey:


----------



## Meeres Fisher (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

kann man die denn auch mit Köderfisch oda so fangen flignämlich nach Malle...#6?????


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

kann man in malle vom ufer aus gut angeln?


----------



## Meeres Fisher (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

war die frage an mich?:m


----------



## 321_Pesca (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

hallo leute

bin auch im mittelmeer unterwegs und habe schon oft auf barrakudas probiert aber nie einen gefangen.
nehmt ihr stahlvorfächer oder angelt ihr ohne?


----------



## Meeres Fisher (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

man muss Stahlvorfächer nehmen die viehcher habn echt scharfe Zähne

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_TqlBOUgmQ.../eWdLh4xdeDM/s400/Barracuda2006SRogerson1.jpg


----------



## 321_Pesca (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

tja habe genau das schon probiert nur sehen die das stahlvorfach im klaren wasser. Hard Mono habe ich auch schon probiert scheint genau das gleich mit zu sein.


----------



## überläufer87 (12. September 2011)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

Nen Kumpel hat heute 3 bei Neapel gefangen. Hat mir eben vom boot voller Glück geschriben was das für Kämpfer sind


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. September 2011)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

Hey Überläufer, äußerst interessant für mich. Wenn du ein bisschen was von mir liest wirst du es sehen. Hab für diverse Mittelmeerfänge einen Thread aufgemacht, im Frühjahr hatte ich auch einen eigenen Cudathread der aber darin resultierte das ich "meinen" Experten gefunden habe und dann das weitere nicht mehr öffentlich war, hab aber vor paar Tagen noch was dazu geschrieben, zu meinen Gescheiterten cudafangversuchen. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn du deinen Kumpel noch bisschen ausfragst, vielleicht um Bilder bittest oder ihn dazu bringst selbst was zu schreiben. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937&page=10
Ist halt aktueller als dieser Thread und auc hschön gebündelt.
Beste Grüße auch nach Italien
scorp


----------



## überläufer87 (13. September 2011)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

So wie ich ihn kenne hat er die auf weiße Streamer gefangen vom Fischerboot aus.... war egentlich auf Thune draussen , und sind als nebenfang dabei gewesen..... Nächstes Frühjahr bin ich auch wieder aufm Wasser ,und stelle dann mal ein Paar Berichte rein

Petri und tight lines


----------



## ttt134 (30. November 2014)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*

Hey! Hat wer ne Ahnung wie es in Kroatien mit den Cudas aussieht?


----------



## ttt134 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: barracuda angeln am mittelmeer aber wie*

Niemand ne Ahnung??


----------



## glavoc (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: barracuda angeln am mittelmeer aber wie*

schwierig^^  - also ich hab bisher keine gesehen...


----------



## jeanneau34 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: barracuda angeln am mittelmeer aber wie*

Hallo den Forumistis

In Kroatien hab ich noch nie einen gefangen.
Vor der spanischen MM-Küste sind sie eine Plage. Eigentlich will keiner diese STINKSTIEFEL. Ein Stahlvorfach hab ich für Cuda´s
nie gebraucht. Die Zähne sind spitz, die Zahnflanken aber nicht
scharfkantig.

Gruß Günther


----------



## Salt (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: barracuda angeln am mittelmeer aber wie*

Ernsthaft, in Kroatien habt ihr keine Cuda's???
Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen |bigeyes
Die sind doch sonst überall. ....


----------



## glavoc (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: barracuda angeln am mittelmeer aber wie*

ne wirklich Salt, in Kroatien wirst du *kaum* einen fangen & wenn überhaupt nur weit, weit im Süden - aber er ist wohl so ganz langsam am hochkommen  (wohl zu faul gegen die Strömung anzuschwimmen^^).
dir lg


----------



## tabasco75 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: barracuda anglen am mittelmeer aber wie*



Meeres Fisher schrieb:


> man muss Stahlvorfächer nehmen die viehcher habn echt scharfe Zähne
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_TqlBOUgmQ.../eWdLh4xdeDM/s400/Barracuda2006SRogerson1.jpg



Also nach meiner Erfahrung reicht bei den meisten Mittelmeerräubern ein Fluorocarbon-Vorfach wenn man Kunstköder (ab 10cm) benutzt. Es kommt wirklich selten vor, dass die Köder - wie z.B. beim Hecht - komplett inhaliert werden. Die Beute wird oft regelrecht "massakriert", d.h. durchgebissen. Das können die Bluefish (Pomatomus saltatrix) ganz besonders gut. Der europäische Barracuda ist da etwas weniger brutal. Der Wobbler sieht nach einem Sommer dementsprechend mitgenommen aus 
Dagegen beim angeln mit Köderfischen ist Stahl ein muss.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: barracuda angeln am mittelmeer aber wie*

Sehe ich genauso. Ich schlag die Cudas ja ab, ist kein Topfisch aber ist trotzdem ganz lecker. 
Gibt aber wirklich viele hier. Hab jetzt im Herbst 5 Stück gehabt, mit Köfi. Stahlvorfach! Da hängt der Haken irgendwo hinten im Maul. Kämpferisch sind die übrigens verglichen mit den ganzen anderen total der Witz!


----------

